# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  LEsprit

## shihadehs

Have to say in one word amazing....every bite was a culinary adventure...Jean Claude is an artist.
Setting and quiet ambience added to an excellent dining experience

----------


## cec1

> Have to say in one word “amazing”....every bite was a culinary adventure...Jean Claude is an artist.
> Setting and quiet ambience added to an excellent dining experience



I’m totally with you . . . one of my two, top fine-dining venues & experiences on SBH . . . the other being Zion.  (Apart from independent restaurants, I also am wedded to hotel restaurants at Le Sereno & Le Barthélemy.)

----------


## shihadehs

> I’m totally with you . . . one of my two, top fine-dining venues & experiences on SBH . . . the other being Zion.  (Apart from independent restaurants, I also am wedded to hotel restaurants at Le Sereno & Le Barthélemy.)



We are trying Zion for first time soon.  Will take your word on it being top fine-dining!!

----------


## Cwater

L’Esprit one of our favorite go to places for years.

----------


## dadto6

:thumb up: +

----------


## amyb

> +



For sure. Be still my foolish heart.

----------


## PeterLynn

Have reservations in about six weeks. Can't wait!

----------


## Cwater

Unfortunately they were closed last year end of June beginning of July.  Hope it will be different this year

----------


## GMP62

We have reservations at Zion on 4/21 (first time also), and L’Esprit on 4/22. Won’t get here soon enough! Almost 3 years away…and that’s too darn long.

----------


## amyb

I feel your mounting travel  tinglings.

----------


## Leon

> I’m totally with you . . . one of my two, top fine-dining venues & experiences on SBH . . . the other being Zion.  (Apart from independent restaurants, I also am wedded to hotel restaurants at Le Sereno & Le Barthélemy.)



Dennis,

We went to Le Sereno restaurant and were underwhelmed with the quality of food. A few items felt like they were warmed in the microwave. Pasta was the best part. Ambience is still great. I tried to remember the name of their first manager who openned it in 2007 and then returned after the Bonito period. I think Paul something. Do you remember by chance?

----------


## mmiseroc

We have reservations for Le Sereno in May. I am interested, based on Leon's comments, as to whether I should cancel and go elsewhere that evening.  Has anyone else had a similar experience?

----------


## GramChop

> Have to say in one word “amazing”....every bite was a culinary adventure...Jean Claude is an artist.
> Setting and quiet ambience added to an excellent dining experience



To coin a Susan Sarandon in BULL DURHAM phrase, “Oh, my…”!
 :Wink:

----------


## cec1

> Dennis,
> 
> We went to Le Sereno restaurant and were underwhelmed with the quality of food. A few items felt like they were warmed in the microwave. Pasta was the best part. Ambience is still great. I tried to remember the name of their first manager who openned it in 2007 and then returned after the Bonito period. I think Paul something. Do you remember by chance?



Sorry to read that you were underwhelmed. “Mileage” varies, as the saying goes.  I don’t remember a manager who had a Bonito period.  The very long time Food & Beverage Manager was Jean Pierre.

----------


## cec1

> We have reservations for Le Sereno in May. I am interested, based on Leon's comments, as to whether I should cancel and go elsewhere that evening.  Has anyone else had a similar experience?



I suggest that you cancel & go elsewhere . . . no sense in going with preconceived doubts.

----------


## Leon

> Sorry to read that you were underwhelmed. “Mileage” varies, as the saying goes.  I don’t remember a manager who had a Bonito period.  The very long time Food & Beverage Manager was Jean Pierre.



 Yes, I was thinking about Jean Pierre, seems they need somebody like him at the helm.

I remember the heavenly Bouillabaisse I ate a few times there while talking to Jean Pierre.  

I do not want to discourage anybody from going there. As Dennis said it's a a matter of preference. I can attest that their pasta dishes are one of the best on the island, especially when tomatoes are part of the recipe.

----------


## amyb

Funny you mention tomatoes. I was always blown away by Maya’s  tomato and mango salad, Phil’s favorite, and also the dishes at L’Isola that use tomatoes. Incredible. Like tomatoes used to taste when I was a kid and we would stop at farms and buy to take home!

----------


## andynap

Pasta and tomato sauce. What an idea.   :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

There is something about the tomato sections and slices and chunks used here  that enhance the shrimp or lobster on any pasta of the day.


IMHO.

----------


## Suzanne

and how about Manu"s tomato tart at Santa Fe!!! OMG!

----------


## cec1

> Yes, I was thinking about Jean Pierre, seems they need somebody like him at the helm.
> 
> I remember the heavenly Bouillabaisse I ate a few times there while talking to Jean Pierre.  
> 
> I do not want to discourage anybody from going there. As Dennis said it's a a matter of preference. I can attest that their pasta dishes are one of the best on the island, especially when tomatoes are part of the recipe.



Jean Pierre was awesome . . . one of the most memorable hosts Ive known.  A consummate gentleman, always the epitome of elegance.

One of my great  among many  SBH memories is sitting in an extended lunch at the restaurant of Le Sereno (dont remember its name at the time  10 years or so ago) with Julien Tatin, formerly owner  with his father  of The Wall House Restaurant . . . the then-chef of Le Sereno . . . & Jean Pierre.  Wind & rain howled around us as a hurricane began its ascent on Grand Cul de Sac.  There had been many bottles of champagne & more stories than can be recalled today.  It was kind of like, we can beat this!  Then, in his elegant, dulcet voice, Jean Pierre said, Gentlemen, I think that we should tie down the sails.  With laughter, we found our homes . . . in my case, pummeled by rain & wind as I walked the short distance to CEC.  There must be a book in such stories!

----------


## Leon

Totally agree. I think that the lack of people like Jean Pierre is a problem for the current restaurant industry in St Barth. We met him first time when Le Sereno was opened after a prolonged construction. We lived in Les Ondines then and were eating in Le Sereno often and he was always there watching how things are going and talking to the guests.

I think the first chef (very good one) there was the guy from Bahamas with Polish last name. When I ordered the Bouillabaisse (BTW., did not see it on the menu anywhere lately, maybe AJR has it), it was Jean Pierre who brought it in and gave me very detailed description of the preparation and the sources of the fish (they had it delivered from France on the Air France to SXM once a week). It was a special experience. We saw him in Le Sereno a couple years ago, he said he is visiting them sometimes.

----------


## Max1030

> Have to say in one word amazing....every bite was a culinary adventure...Jean Claude is an artist.
> Setting and quiet ambience added to an excellent dining experience



Fully agreed! 
 Also one of the hardest working on SBH, he never stops. He amazed us how quickly he was back up after Irma, we dined with him a little over a month after..

----------


## amyb

Suzanne, that tomato tarte at Santa Fe is a wonderful memory. Alas, no longer a menu staple.

The polish chef was marvelous, I thinkDrabowski was his name. I was thrilled when he came to the table to tell me about the dish preparation that night. So friendly. A natural easy going teacher of culinary arts. The last L heard he was working in Haiti.

----------


## elgreaux

> Suzanne, that tomato tarte at Santa Fe is a wonderful memory. Alas, no longer a menu staple.
> 
> The polish chef was marvelous, I thinkDrabowski was his name. I was thrilled when he came to the table to tell me about the dish preparation that night. So friendly. A natural easy going teacher of culinary arts. The last L heard he was working in Haiti.



His name is Jean-Luc Grabowski, and French in spite of his last name. Wonderful chef, currently at a hotel/restaurant called Relais du Moulin in Sainte Anne in Guadeloupe, since 2017. He was at Le Sereno from 2005-2012.

----------


## Jim A

> We have reservations for Le Sereno in May. I am interested, based on Leon's comments, as to whether I should cancel and go elsewhere that evening.  Has anyone else had a similar experience?



I don't think any restaurant has 100% 5 star reviews and worrying about one review is probably unnecessary. As an example we didn't enjoy our visit to the resto that this thread was started about and haven't been back (we will try it again at some point) since, but as you can see in this thread and elsewhere on the forum L'Esprit is clearly one of, if not THE, top rated restos on the island. So cancelling your reservation there (as an example) because we personally had a bad experience there when so many others love it wouldn't necessarily be warranted. Don't let one negative review change your mind as you have made a reservation there for a reason. But, as Dennis said, if you are that worried about it and will go into it with preconceived concerns just go somewhere else. One thing is for sure the setting at Le Sereno is great if nothing else

----------


## cec1

> I don't think any restaurant has 100% 5 star reviews and worrying about one review is probably unnecessary. As an example we didn't enjoy our visit to the resto that this thread was started about and haven't been back (we will try it again at some point) since, but as you can see in this thread and elsewhere on the forum L'Esprit is clearly one of, if not THE, top rated restos on the island. So cancelling your reservation there (as an example) because we personally had a bad experience there when so many others love it wouldn't necessarily be warranted. Don't let one negative review change your mind as you have made a reservation there for a reason. But, as Dennis said, if you are that worried about it and will go into it with preconceived concerns just go somewhere else. One thing is for sure the setting at Le Sereno is great if nothing else



Fantastic setting!

----------


## mmiseroc

> I don't think any restaurant has 100% 5 star reviews and worrying about one review is probably unnecessary. As an example we didn't enjoy our visit to the resto that this thread was started about and haven't been back (we will try it again at some point) since, but as you can see in this thread and elsewhere on the forum L'Esprit is clearly one of, if not THE, top rated restos on the island. So cancelling your reservation there (as an example) because we personally had a bad experience there when so many others love it wouldn't necessarily be warranted. Don't let one negative review change your mind as you have made a reservation there for a reason. But, as Dennis said, if you are that worried about it and will go into it with preconceived concerns just go somewhere else. One thing is for sure the setting at Le Sereno is great if nothing else



Thank you, this thread convinced us to change our reservation to L' Esprit. We are on the island May 20-28.  Heading to St Barth from Nashville.

----------


## bkeats

> There must be a book in such stories!



You already wrote the book. Perhaps a sequel is due. I would line up to buy one at your next book signing to add to the first.

----------


## cec1

> You already wrote the book. Perhaps a sequel is due. I would line up to buy one at your next book signing to add to the first.



Merci!  You’re very kind!  With full time “retirement” looming (July), a sequel sounds like a great plan . . . especially as an assemblage of writings, photos, and recollections of friends whose great talents keep alive these pages.

----------


## GMP62

> Merci!  You’re very kind!  With full time “retirement” looming (July), a sequel sounds like a great plan . . . especially as an assemblage of writings, photos, and recollections of friends whose great talents keep alive these pages.



That would be amazing, Dennis! Your intimate wealth of knowledge about everything St-Barth, along with your eloquent details of decades of experiences on every level, would indeed be sequel-worthy.  Case et Cuisine resides on my living room coffee table and has been enjoyed by many, over and over.  Keep it going!

----------


## cec1

> That would be amazing, Dennis! Your intimate wealth of knowledge about everything St-Barth, along with your eloquent details of decades of experiences on every level, would indeed be sequel-worthy.  Case et Cuisine resides on my living room coffee table and has been enjoyed by many, over and over.  Keep it going!



Merci beaucoup!

----------


## jrosen

> We have reservations at Zion on 4/21 (first time also), and LEsprit on 4/22. Wont get here soon enough! Almost 3 years 
> awayand thats too darn long.



We arrive on 4/22 and always eat here on our first night! Maybe well see you there?

----------


## GMP62

> We arrive on 4/22 and always eat here on our first night! Maybe we’ll see you there?



We will miss you by one night, jrosen… we are dining at Zion on Thursday, 4/21. Enjoy your first night dinner there!

Gayle

----------


## jrosen

> We will miss you by one night, jrosen we are dining at Zion on Thursday, 4/21. Enjoy your first night dinner there!
> 
> Gayle



Gayle,
I was referring to LEsprit on Friday 4/22?

----------


## amyb

Any night you get to eat in Jean-Claude’s L’Esprit is a very good night.


IMHO

----------


## GMP62

[QUOTE=jrosen;1062100]Gayle,
I was referring to L’Esprit on Friday 4/22?[/QUOTE

Sorry, jrosen, perhaps we will see you at L’Esprit! Please say hello if you see us - not sure what you look like.

----------


## amyb

Gayle, he too will look like a very happy camper.

----------


## GMP62

> Gayle, he too will look like a very happy camper.



Absolutely, Amy! Gary and I hope to bump into you and Phil while we are there, too. Fingers crossed!

----------


## amyb

> Absolutely, Amy! Gary and I hope to bump into you and Phil while we are there, too. Fingers crossed!



So excited for you both.

----------


## jrosen

Gayle,
 Ill be the other bald headed guy🤣

----------


## GMP62

> Gayle,
>  I’ll be the other bald headed guy藍



Gary and I will keep our eyes peeled for you!!
 :Big Laugh:

----------


## amyb

I will smile as I think of the terrific bald guys on this forum meeting up at this Fantastique dining spot in Saline tonight..enjoy!

----------


## GramChop

> I will smile as I think of the terrific bald guys on this forum meeting up at this Fantastique dining spot in Saline tonight..enjoy!



Gros bisous to both of those bald guys!

----------


## Malandterv

> Any night you get to eat in Jean-Claudes LEsprit is a very good night.
> 
> 
> IMHO



Aint that the truth!

I was the bald(ing) guy there with my wife on 4/20 so missed everyone by a couple days but as usual was the standout meal so far this week. Mushroom razor clam ravioli and the pigeon were fantastic. Awesome service, perfect atmosphere. Orega last night maybe gave them a run for their money but nothing else has been close.

----------


## amyb

HymalandtervI have dined on that very same combo and felt contented and spoiled and pampered. Such a perfect night.

And the most tasty and tender wagyu  steak served this year  is a winner too.

----------


## amyb

UPDATE:  L'Esprit is planning to close June 23rd and reopen around August 4,2022.

----------

